# RNS-510, MDI and Fiscon retrofit



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*1. Required Parts*

There were only three things I was really disappointed with in my EOS..
1. The user interface on the MFD2 navigation system.
2. The idea that iPod integration involved the iPOD appearing to be a CD changer. 
3. Lack of Bluetooth integration
While I addressed (3) with the Parrot 3000 kit with Audicom Steering wheel intergration until now (1) and (2) could only be addressed by replacing the VW nav with a 3rd party unit. Since I have the wonderful Dynaudio system installed this was not really something I was prepared to consider.
Fortunately VW has solved this problem with RNS-510 Navigation unit and MDI iPod interace, available with MY09 EOS. For various reasons, incluing the fact that my beloved 3.2 engine is no longer available, trading the 07 for an 09 was not an option for me, so I decided to investigate retrofitting the 09 configuration into my 07 model. 
After some reasearch on Vortex, and couple of IM conversations and IM with various people of Vortex and VWNAVI i became convinced that this was dooable. My original plan was to source the RNS510 as part of the Jetta TDi sportwagen that will be arriving in Feb, but it turned out that RNS-510 availability was delaying the Sportwagen, so adopted plan 2 and sourced my parts from Rich at OEMPL.US
Here's what I ordered...
The RNS-510 Navigation system

The MDI Interface + iPOD Adaptor Cable
Fiscon Basic Plus Bluetooth Integration

Here's what arrived...


















_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:06 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*2. Tools and Equipment*

Installing the RNS-510 proved to be relatively straight forward, requiring a couple of screwdrivers and a few simple tools..








1. A Magentic Pick-up Tool 
You will loose one or more screws somewhere where it's not easy to get to it, - trust me on this one








2. A Trim removal Tool
You can use a small screwdriver but you will scratch something noticable - Trust me on this one to








3. A special tool for releasing electical pins from the quad-lock connector on the back of the radio. 
I purchased this one. 

However this kit from OEMPL.US would probably have been a better bet.









In addition I also finally bought a vag-com cable from ross-tech.

Note you may be able to find a local resource who already owns a VAG-COM cable and who would be prepared to help you perform the VAG-COM programming required to complete the install by posting in either your vortex regional forum or the vortex vag-com forum.


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:24 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*3. Remove the existing head unit*

First Step, remove the current radio. (Yes, I know some of these pictures show the RNS510, I wasn't going to re-install the MFD2 just to take photos, OK). 
Start by releasing the trim at the top of the radio. 








Work all the way around the outside edge. Then carefully work accross the top of the center bar as shown.








When released the trim pieces looks like this. You can see where the clips are that attach the trim to dash. Be careful when working in these areas with the trim tool.








Next remove the 4 screws that hold the current unit in place. Use a TORX headed screwdrive for this.








Pull the radio towards you until you can reach round behind it. 








At this point you will need to release the Quad-Lock connector on the rear of the radio.
The following pictures show the back of an MFD2 with quad lock connector in place and how to release it








Carefully sqeeze the bottom on the QuadLock connector.








Rotate the handle upwards until the it's 90 degrees to the locked position
























Remove the connector from the back of the unit
Slide the unit out 








Remove the remaining connectors from the back of the unit. You can now remove the unit from the car.










_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:54 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*4: MDI Unit*

The MDI unit allows the RNS-510 to provide full control over an iPOD ir music stored on an Flash Drive or external USB Drive. The MDI comes in two flavors:
The first, which is the one commonly found in 09 cars is installed in the center console, where the CD Changer or factory fitted iPOD interface is found in 08 and 07 models.
The second is designed for retrofitting in cars which were not factory fitted with the center console MDI. It places the MDI interface cable in the glove box. This is the unit I installed.
The MDI kit show below..








The actual MDI control box can be seen here








The connector on this end is used to attach the cable that connects to the iPOD or USB device.








The connector on th other end is used to attach the cable that interfaces the MDI with the RNS-510








An extension cable is used to allow the iPod or USB device to be located in the glove box.











_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:55 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*5. Install the MDI Interface cable.*

Locate the end of the extension cable that will accept the iPOD or USB Cable. This should look like this..








Thread this end up into the hole shown below and feed it down into the void behind the glove box.








Slide it along the back of the glove box until it located as shown below.








Now get the other end of the MDI extension cable 








and feed it up into the same space and the across into the radio compartment.




_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:54 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*6: MDI Installation*

I decided to install the MDI interface under the Ashtray. To do this you have to remove the ashtray as follows
Release the trim around the gear shift using the trim removal tool (Not sure how different this would be with a MT).
















Put the ****er into SPORT to get access to the screws that hold the ashtray in place
















Undo the screws securing the ash tray and lift the ash tray up.








Carefully release the tabs on the electrical connectors for the ESP and Winter (3.2L) switches and remove the connector from the base of the switch. 
Release the tab on the electical connector for the cigarette socket and remove the connector from the base of the socket. 
Remove the tab that secures the wires from the base of the ash tray.
You should now be able to remove the ash tray.

















Feed the connector for the MDI extension cable down into the void underneath the ashtray and attach it to the socket on the MDI interface box.








Feed the MDI end of RNS510-MDI Cable down into the void beneath the ashtray. The connector looks like this.








Attach it to the socket on the MDI Interface box as shown








Attach the MDI unit in place using 2 sided tape (or Velcro) 








Replace the ash tray and re-attach the tab that secures the wires to the ash tray. 








Reconnect the power to the cigarette lighter socket. Carefully re-attach power to the ESP and W switches. Be very careful at this point. 








Keep firm pressure on the top of the switch while reattaching the connector to the bottom of the switch. It is easy to push the switch out of its holder while completing this operation















Reattach the screws that hold the ash tray in place and reattach the trim around the DSG shift by pressing down firmly all around. 

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:42 PM 1-19-2009_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:23 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*7. MDI Harness Wiring*

The other end of the MDI RNS-510 interface cable looks like this...








It has to be patched into the Quad-Lock connector that was attached to the back of the RNS-510. The cable is patch in by removing pins from the Quad-Lock and replacing them with pins on the interface cable. The pins that are removed from the Quad-Lock are then attached to connectors that plug into the interface cable.
Before removing the pins from the Quad-Lock connector I would strongly advise removing the fuse that protects the NAV system for the fuse panel.








In order to be able to remove pins from the QuadLock the lock pin must be removed. The lock pin is the pink pin that can be seen in the following picture. The pin can be removed using a pair of fine tweezers. 









Once the lock pin has been removed the pins on the Quad Lock connector should be removed following the instructions in the MDI manual. 
To remove a pin from the Quad-Lock insert the electical pin removal tool into the front of the connector and push gently. 








This should release the barbs that lock the pin in place and push the pin up at the other end of the connector








At this point it should be possible to remove the pin from the connector using a gentle tug on the wire. If the pin does not come free easily do not pull harder. 
The pins that are removed from the Quad-Lock connector should be placed into the connectors supplied with the MDI unit and the connectors are then plugged into the appropriate sockets on the MDI interface cable. 
















Replace the pins that are removed from the Quad-Lock connector with the corresponding pins from the MDI cable.
The next step is where it gets really interesting.
My original configuration consisted of a iPOD controller and an AUX-IN located in the glove box. I also had a sirius reciever that I never used. 
In a 2007 the CD was connected to the MFD2 via a blue plug in the back of the Quad Lock connector (This may be different in later models). 
I removed the blue connector from the Quad-Lock connector. 








Following the instructions in the MDI installation guide I took the green, yellow and grey pins on the MDI interface cable and placed them into the new blue connector supplied with the MDI unit. I then attached the new blue connector to the back of the Quad-Lock connector.


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:54 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*8 AUX-IN*

I then re-activated my AUX-IN. For a 2007 this was different from the process outlined in the MDI installation guide
It appears that on my configuration the AUX-IN in the glove-box was connected to the MFD2 using the secondary connector. The cables on this connector were yellow, green and black.








I removed the pins from this connector by using a small flat headed screw driver to release the locking barb, and attached them to the 4 pin connector supplied with the MDI unit. I attached yellow -> yellow, green -> green and black -> grey. I then attached this connector to the corresponding socket on the MDI interace cable.












_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:55 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*9: FISCON Integration*

The Fiscon Basic Plus device enables bluetooth phone integration with the MFD and the RNS-510. Unlike the parrot unit I had installed previously the Fiscon uses, rather bypasses the cars existing audio system, and also integrates directly with the MFD unit and the RNS-510.
The Fiscon system is very simple to install. Like the Parrot it comes with a harness that makes integrating it into the car totally plug'n'play.








To install the harness simply plug the Quad-Lock connector into the back of the RNS-510. Despite the apparent sealed nature of the connector 








it plugs straight into the RNS-510 when the quad-lock is in the open position. 








The Fiscon unit is a simple box which can be located anywhere that is convienant.
















I located the microphone in-front of the instrument cluster. Based on my experience with having the mic located in the overhead light cluster I felt that having the mic here would work better, particularly with the top down, and this appears to be the case. 








I routed the microphone cable into the spit in the dash and behind the radio and down into void under the ash tray and plugged it into the socket on the FISCON interface cable.
I decided to install the Fiscon unit behind the passanger side floor trim. To remove this trim remove the screw in the passanger foot well and then tug down on the panel to remove it.








To complete the installation I fed the FISCON intertface cable into the void beneath the ash tray and attached it to the Fiscon unit.











_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:51 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*10: iPod Cradle*

The one thing I was unhappy with this configuration was the fact that the iPod was not held securely in place when it was in the glove box. 








To solve this I added a ProClip iPod cradle with pass thru connector.
















The IPOD connects to the MDI interface with an MDI-iPOD interface cable. 








I connected the cable to bottom of the ProClip and looped it up through the back of the cradle








I removed the Brodit cradle from it's rotating mount and bolted it the side of the glove box. Care must be taken to ensure that cradle is postitioned so as to allow the iPod to be easily removed and at the same time making sure the Glove box will still close when the iPod is in the cradle and the cables are attached.








Note that I doubt that you could use a side mount like this with an iPhone, but you could undoubtably mount it horizantally accross the back or the front of the glove box.



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 10:56 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*10. Connect the RNS-510*

Connect the Quad-Lock connector to the back of the RNS-510. If you are installing the FISCON you will connect the original Quad-Lock connector to the socket on the back of FISCON interface cable. 








You will need an adaptor cable for the white and beige antenna connections








Simply connect yor existing antenna cables to the sockets on the adaptor cable and then connect the white connector on the adaptor cable to the white socket on the back of the RNS510. 








If you had a existing factory NAV system then you should be able to connect the blue connector on the NAV cable to the blue connector on the RNS510. If you did not have an existing NAV system and antenna then you wiill need to install a mouse antenna and cable.
If you are re-enabling a Sirius Radio connection you will need to run an extension cable from the Sirius antenna connection under the passenger seat up to the back of the RNS510. It should be possilble to route the cable under the carpet.


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:19 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*11. MDI Earth Cable.*

The MDI has an earth cable which need to be attached to a gounding post. I theory there is a grounding post under the center console but I could not locate it, Fortunately the ground wire that comes with the MDI is long enough to be routed to the Grounding post at the base of the A Pillar on the passanger side.
To access the ground piller remove the middle and lower sections of the 'A' Piller trim








The Lower piece can be remove by grabbing it at the back and twisting towards you. 








As can be seen it's held in place by a single clip.








This will expose the ground pin.








Next remove the padding around the passanger side foot well vents. The padding is held in place by two plastic screws that can be removed by hand.








Route the earth cable accross the base of the glove box and secure to the grounding post








Re-assemble the padding and A Piller trim. Be careful to ensure that the rubber seal is correcly positioned as show in the top picture.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*12. VAG-COM Coding (Dynaudio, Telephone, Steering Wheel)*

VAG-COM


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*13 Sound System*

So what did I get at the end of this....
Splash screen with Dynaudio activated...








Audio Setup Options








Volume options








Balance / Fader control








Speed Sensitive Volume control












_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:34 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*14. Tuner Operations*

Radio Operation


















_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:36 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*15. MDI and HDD Playback*




















































_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:46 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*16. Telephone Integration*












































_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:47 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*17. Navigation Screens*

NAV


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 17. Navigation Screens (mark_d_drake)*

Absoluty Great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nice! Great writeup Mark!


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*

There is a firmware update for your RNS-510. It's the same version that's on the A revision US units. FW version is 0320. It fixes some bugs and some touch screen issue. It's a TSB so your dealer can do it or you can buy it at http://www.vw.ddsltd.com/. 91-09-02 is the TSB number. The flash kit is $20 and the TSB is $4. If the setup menu is enabled then it shouldn't be that hard to update. It does take about 50 minutes though.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*

The interesting side discussion on HD-Radio and RNS-510 has been moved to a new thread that can be found here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4232529
Thank you for your understanding. 



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:57 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## schmittg (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*

Hey Mark,
Would a European Model RNS 510 work in an American Car?
Would I need to buy the map disc for the US or is the GPS locked to Europe?
Thanks for the info!
Greg


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (schmittg)*

I don't know the answer to this. There are certainly differences between the US and Euro spec units (HD Radio, Sat Radio). I doubt they are locked based on GPS co-ordiantes.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (schmittg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schmittg* »_Hey Mark,
Would a European Model RNS 510 work in an American Car?
Would I need to buy the map disc for the US or is the GPS locked to Europe?
Thanks for the info!
Greg

The radio will work fin but navi will not function in any way, shape, or form, other than showing you a European map. I know as I have a Euro 510 in my GTI because I'm moving to Germany in May. If you want to use navi in the US you need a US 510. Also, the Euro 510 does not have a Sirius input on the back.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (quality_sound)*

Out of interest can you access the current location function on your eurospec unit ? If so does the Eurospec unit correct report your current position. If so I would guess that it would work were you to load US Map data. However i do not know if a Eurospec unit would load US map data even if you had the disc.


----------



## TDI_Dunc (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: 11. MDI Earth Cable. (mark_d_drake)*

I did the Fiscon Basic-Plus install on my car this morning. It took me about 1 1/2 hours. I used a paint scraper, and a credit card to pry the trim piece from around the RNS510, and climate controls. I've done alot of upgrades on various cars in my time, so I was quite shocked / pleased with the amount of space that i found once i pulled the RNS510 out - more then enough room for the Fiscon unit and their special cable. But, I felt that there wasn't an easy way of mounting the bluetooth module in the headunit's space, so I ran the cable through the dash to the empty compartment on the passenger side of the dash.
In a nutshell - the install was simple, the unit is great! My only issue is that the added engine reporting (boost, oil temp, remaining fuel, etc.) is in metric. Perhaps that's configurable, but I haven't figured it out yet.
Dunc


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 11. MDI Earth Cable. (TDI_Dunc)*

Dunc
Do you have access to VAGCOM. If so, can you post / im a scan of your PDC unit


----------



## TDI_Dunc (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: 11. MDI Earth Cable. (mark_d_drake)*

i upgraded laptops about a month before doing the bluetooth install. Then I went to program the car and discovered that I couldn't get Vagcomm to work on the new machine. I need to reach out to Ross Tech to see what I need to do.
Dunc


----------



## mattyvJC (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*

How much was the total bill for it all?
Did you get the FISCON premium kit, pro or regular.
Also, where does the system read the engine parameters from?
I want to do this same setup on my touareg


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mattyvJC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattyvJC* »_How much was the total bill for it all?

Around $3K









_Quote, originally posted by *mattyvJC* »_Did you get the FISCON premium kit, pro or regular.?

Fiscon Basic Plus

_Quote, originally posted by *mattyvJC* »_Also, where does the system read the engine parameters from?

No Idea


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Out of interest can you access the current location function on your eurospec unit ? If so does the Eurospec unit correct report your current position. If so I would guess that it would work were you to load US Map data. However i do not know if a Eurospec unit would load US map data even if you had the disc.

Sorry I never replied. Oops. 
Anyway, yes the unit does position me properly it just says "Off Map" and shows a gray screen. I know someone loaded US data on a EU unit way back but apparently it's a ton of work and not really worth it when you can just get the US 510.


----------



## preilly5 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: 17. Navigation Screens (mark_d_drake)*

you mentioned at the beginning that you would need a VAG COM for the installation, did you use one for this installation? I have an R32 MK5 MY08 and am looking to upgrade my RCD 500 to an RNS 510 with the MDI glovebox unit (as you have), do you know if i will need a VAG COM to do this? Also, can you listen to your ipod while using the navigation at the same time?
thanks


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*

Does the Fiscon use the phone button on the steering wheel? I know that it uses the other buttons similar to how the other MFD menus work. What about the star button, does that do anything with the Fiscon or just mute the radio as before?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 17. Navigation Screens (preilly5)*

The VAGCOM was required to recode the head unit so that it recognized the Dynaudio amp.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 17. Navigation Screens (mark_d_drake)*

Fiscon does use the button on the steering wheel....


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: 17. Navigation Screens (mark_d_drake)*

Wow, that is an amazing procedure and write-up.
My '09 does not have the navigation system and came with the iPod adapter built-in into the center console. It operated through the CD selection and was next to useless. It would play all of my songs in alphabetical order by artist which means I would have to drive for a couple weeks to hear anything by Warren Zevon or ZZ Top.
There was one exception to this, and that was if I had a playlist going when I connected the iPod to Eos in the CD mode, it would continue along until the car was parked or if I wanted to skip or replay a track.
I complained to the dealer as I had a brochure showing the iPod option that supposedly played different playlists, would shuffle the entire catalog, display artist and song, and so forth. I thought _that_ was what I was getting.
The dealer (after investigation) discovered it was a different iPod interface that did all of these useful things. They gave me a discounted price on the unit and installed it for free.
Now, it does what it is supposed to do through the Satellite option. If I want to listen to Sirius (and I often do -- I'm hooked), I just need to disconnect the iPod from the new interface (located in the glove compartment).
(I don't have the navigation system unit as described here so my application problem/solution had to be different.)
I have an off-tangent question.
I still have the center console connection as it wasn't taken out or disabled. On one front, that's fine as I can charge one iPod unit there while using another one in the glove box. However, the head unit does not have a standard jack to plug in another accessory.
Is there an adaptor that can plug into the iPod connector in the car and accept the male end of a standard jack from another accessory?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 17. Navigation Screens (oasis)*

Working on it...


----------



## mitymojo (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*

This is the best answer and gave me the solution i was looking for. thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!
I own the 2007 3.2 liter with all the goodies. I love love love my car except that it didn't have bluetooth capability, which made the steering control options useless, and the complete ipod functions. I was looking into buying the 2010 and like you didn't want to give up the larger engine. I am so glad to know that I can get the available 2010 options installed into my 2007.
One question... the 2010 has controls overhead kind of where the remote control for the garage door is. Im assuming this is one thing that wont be in the retrofit? and since I already have the ipod connector in the center console I need not worry about the glove compartment retrofit you did?
How is the sound with your top down when using the phone? thanks again for such a detailed post!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mitymojo)*

The 2007 iPOD adaptor will only show up as a CD Player if you leave it connected.. it simply does not have the intelligence the MDI unit provides. You can get an MDI that fits in the Center console, I preferred the G/B soln since it means I can leave the top down....
I've not seen the controls you are referring to in the 2010. Sound is fine with the top down to about 55.. After that Wind noise gets a little loud


----------



## mitymojo (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*

thank you for your reply.







The phone controls on the 2010 eos are on the headliner as well as the steering wheel... Why wouldn't I be able to play the ipod if placed in the glove compartment with the top down?
Ive spoken with my local VW dealer and they are telling me I am not able to do this switch out because the car is not wired to do so.... If the VW dealership can not do the install does this mean I will have to do myself???


----------



## karnivor (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 1. Required Parts (mark_d_drake)*

Hello!! I have a VW EOS wit the 10 satellites system and I am seriously thinking about buying one RNS 510. Can you tell me how you do I get the Dynaudio logo in the splash image and what options must I configure with the VAG Cable to fit this sound system? Thanks!!!


----------



## CDUFly (Nov 23, 2010)

*MDI Install on a RND-510 in a CC*



mark_d_drake said:


> The other end of the MDI RNS-510 interface cable looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark,

That was an excellent post with some great pictures. I'm going to install the MDI box in my 2010 CC and your instructions are a huge help. I did have a questions for you though:

You made reference to the instructions that came with the MDI kit. I purchased my MDI kit from the dealer and there was no literature at all with the kit, not even a wiring diagram. Do you know where I could get a diagram so I know what color pins go where and which pins to remove from the quad-lock connector? Any help, tips or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

PM Sent...


----------



## begole (Sep 18, 2011)

*how to tell the system that the install is complete?*

I've installed the MDI retrofit into a 2011 JSW that has an RCD510. (Thanks for these instructions and images - made things a lot easier for me). But it doesn't detect my ipod or show a "Media In" as an option on the Media menu. I see in the instructions that I'm suposed to connect vehicle diagnostics system and then "Set the media player to "coded"." But I don't have a diagnostic system and only see them listed for $2500 or more - I hate to take this to the dealer to have done - is there another way? (e.g., some kind of special key-press combination?).


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

You need a VAG-COM cable, or a friend who has one.. About $250..


----------



## aynk (Sep 28, 2011)

*Very good write-up an photos*

thank you very much for sharing this . just installed a fiscon plus in my 2010 touran with rns510

aby


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Mark, this is an amazing post! Thank you very much. I recently purchased a 2012 Eos Komfort and all it was missing (for me) was NAV. A friend of mine mentioned that I could swap out the units and it would be ready to go. Since the 2012 model already has HD, Bluetooth, iPod interface and Sirius, does this change the installation procedure? Is it more plug and play and then find someone with the VAG tool? What about the NAV antenna or map info (is it SD card or DVD based?). I have seen some sources for the RNS-510 offer unlocking the device for DVD play while driving - did you do that as well? 

Any input is appreciated, and again, kudos on such an informative thread!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

I only needed VAG-COM to recode my RNS-510 to recognize the Dynaudio.. I would expect everything else would work as long as you have the latest firmware.. 

Do you have the electronic climacontrol in the 2012 which I believe can now be controlled from the Touch screen interface.. 

I never unlocked the DVD while driving mode... I rarely have a front seat passanger and would not recommend this for obvious reasons.. 

If you car was not NAV equiped out of the factory you probably won't have the NAV antenna built into the trunk. You'll need to use the mouse anntenna. I retrofitted the MFD that my 2007 came with into our 2009 Jetta SWG and used the mouse there. At first I left the mouse under the dash and the signal was intermittant. I then bought it up onto the top of the dash and mounted it near the base of the windshield and it's worked perfectly ever since... 

NAV software is loaded from the DVD onto the Internal HD..


----------

